# Chaos undivided (recruitment)



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

Trying to delete can some one tell me how???


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

This looks familiar.


----------



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

does it? well iv just sat and thought about all this


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Firstly, welcome Cameron, as I haven't seen you around really, and you seem relatively new to this site.

Which kinda prompts this post. I don't know what kind of RP experience you have before now, but if this is some of your first experience RPing, then I would advise against GMing an RP just yet. Not to say you can't, but speaking as a fairly experienced RPer (I like to think so anyway :laugh, I found it quite hard to GM an RP of my own. If you do still want to do it, PM darkreever (the mod), and some of the other veteran GMs; unxpected22, Serpion5, Farseer Darvaleth, BlackApostleVilhelm. I've always found them really helpful, and the defiantly know their stuff when it comes to GMing. Plus, read the stickies at the top, they were really helpful for me.

It basically comes down to knowing your limits. If you know you can GM RP, then go ahead. If you are still fairly new at it, then it might be a good idea to hold off for a bit until you've got some more experience under your belt. Either way, the best of luck mate! :drinks:


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

If you do happen to think you're ready, but you ARE new. I suggest starting with a group of no more than 4. Any more than that may be really hard to keep control of. I've GM'd a few real life RPG's, and had to do it this way. Then again, that's just me. 

Just thought I would make a suggestion.  I'm here if you need any pointers.


----------



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks i may change it to 4 or 5


----------



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

also i know not the best place for this but id really appreciate it if you guys checked out my novel the comeing night


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I would concur with Deus Mortis here, Cameron. Joining your first RP alone is hard, but going straight into GM-ing... you can if you want, but my advice would be not to. Try and find a RP which is open for recruitment, play through a couple perhaps, and get a feel for how it all works.

From then, with hindsight I would advise further participation before leadership (remembers Sons of Magnus.... *shudder*) but if you are very eager, I guess you could start one up. It's up to you, I suppose. 

If I were in your position, Cameron, I'd shelve this for now, and look to join other RPs. When you have perhaps a little more experience roleplaying (or maybe you do already, I don't know!) you could open up another recruitment thread. I'm not trying to be nasty here, or anything, just trying to give you some advice.

Of course, it's up to you whether or not you act upon it. :laugh:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Hold on a second...traditor guard? cultist? pros and cons?
you've just copyied my RP!

I seriously need re-think wether you can be part of The Hereitic or not.


----------



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

sorry manil change it if u want


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

cameron the pillager said:


> sorry manil change it if u want



Just use your own ideas man.

You can base your RP's CS, but don't base the entire RP off someone else's.


----------



## cameron the pillager (Apr 9, 2011)

dude do u not read i did it without thinking i didn't rip him of purposly and i have apologised and removed the things i recognise as his ideas from the thread


----------

